# Guides fo CCP 10"



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I post this in the Carolina Cast Pro Forum and thought i would post here also. I was talking to a gentleman at the Fuji booth this weekend at the rod building expo about guides for the CCP 10' i will be building. I said i had thought of using their KW guides for the complete guides train and asking his opinion about my idea.I told him the reel would be 4000 Penn Battle, 12lb mono. He suggested using KL-H guides starting with KL25H, KL12H, KL7M, then KB6's for the choke and runners. Has anyone built one using the KL-H guides? Anyone have a similar setup with different guides?


----------



## /\ SinkerScheme (Mar 3, 2016)

I used Fuji Klh with my 10.5ft Allstar 1-4oz rod starting with a 16mm but using 14 lb Fireline Fusion braid.Even with a Shimano Spheros 5000 it cast really well and should be even better with a 4000. If I was intending on using mono I would go with Kw because the ring size is about the same and the 2 foot for the reduction guides are much more durable.

Single foot running guides will be fine but 6mm may be too small if you need to use a 30lb shock leader to cast 3oz sinker and bait so you don't snap the 12 lb line.8 kt mm will be better if you use a shock leader.

If was to build my rod again to use for mono and braid and different size reels from 4000 to 6000, I would consider the new microwave 30 guide system.


----------

